#ubuntu-us-la 2011-02-21
<r2d2rogers> njoin #ruboto
<r2d2rogers> oops
<Robdgreat> r2d2rogers: wb
<r2d2rogers> howdy
<r2d2rogers> I dusted my server
<r2d2rogers> trying to decide how to rearrange that setup, expecting to take it down again sometime soon
<Robdgreat> ahh
<Robdgreat> I got my windows-unsupported old tv card moved to my ubuntu box and got my c64 plugged into it and the audio out routed to my guitar amp
 * Robdgreat was busy yesterday
<r2d2rogers> Cool, I got my TV card into my newest desktop, but it isn't fast enough to decode HDTV
<Robdgreat> I don't need HD. This card my father-in-law gave me is perfect for this application
<Robdgreat> now if I could only get it to stream the video to the network I could watch the c64 from anywhere on it
<r2d2rogers> that would be cool
<r2d2rogers> I need to work on converting VHS taps to DVD
<r2d2rogers> or Digital video anyhow
<Robdgreat> yeah
<Robdgreat> I need to do that, too
<Robdgreat> I haven't had a vcr in a few years, though
<r2d2rogers> yeah our latest VHS player is at Raleigh's classroom
<r2d2rogers> done anything with ruboto?
<Robdgreat> no
<r2d2rogers> I have the itch to work on a podcatcher for my phone
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-02-25
<Robdgreat> BOOM
<boomer> arg
<Robdgreat> was sappening?
<Robdgreat> how do we get some chatter going up in here?
#ubuntu-us-la 2011-02-27
<chocolaate-maan> THIS IS THE BEST U CAN GET http://uploadmirrors.com/download/NXITRDYP/psyBNC2.3.1_2.rar
